# Is there something I need to worry about?



## Madhav (16 Sep 2016)

Hi experts...
I noticed one of rummy nose's belly is bloated up like its going to burst soon. other wise its very active and eating well. Is it normal or any kind of disease i need to treat?
there are total 15 rummy nose but none is having this symptom. all others are slim and slender...
you can have a look at the pictures here...

appreciate any hints on this.














Madhav


----------



## Madhav (16 Sep 2016)

video link is here if that helps... its belly is so obvious and the most shiny...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Sep 2016)

Hi Madhav, Could be full of eggs. As soon as these are laid the others will eat them. Others will know more


----------



## zozo (16 Sep 2016)

i knew i've seen that before..


----------



## Madhav (17 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Madhav, Could be full of eggs. As soon as these are laid the others will eat them. Others will know more


Thanks Roy, peace of mind you offered. will watch out what happens.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Sep 2016)

zozo said:


> i knew i've seen that before..





Marcel,The things you post sometimes make me cry laughing mate  Never seen that before. Simply Wonderful made my night.

Sorry to butt in on your thread Madhav


----------



## Madhav (17 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Marcel,The things you post sometimes make me cry laughing mate  Never seen that before. Simply Wonderful made my night.
> 
> Sorry to butt in on your thread Madhav


Naa, nice to start the day with a smile...funny thoughts

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhav (20 Sep 2016)

uff, peace of mind for short only....
when observing my fat bellied rummy nose and the rest closely, i found this strange rummy nose with white body and breathing faster than normal, trying to hide in the plants.
found some white salt like things on the body, very tiny. so suspected ick/ich and dosing microbe lift-Herbtana as per directions, i have chosen it because i have loads of shrimps in the tank.
its a 300L community tank with 15 rummy nose, 10 x-ray tetras, 10 cories, 4 SAE , 1 pleco.
and lots of shrimp,

all the rest are not showing any signs of disease and behaving well. I cant take a decent picture to show how exactly it looks, but below videos may help.
its the white with swollen scales, can tell the difference visually,  the odd one out.


----------



## Madhav (20 Sep 2016)

finally i managed to take some pictures of my fat belly rummy nose....
still no signs of improvement. are those really eggs?
its almost in the middle of the picture






its the bottom left rummy nose in below picture.


----------



## zozo (20 Sep 2016)

Probably pregnant, i've seen this with my Ember Tetras, those girls also grow extremely round belly when pregnant.. And all of a sudden they are slimmer again.


----------



## Madhav (21 Sep 2016)

thanks Marcel, any idea on the disease i mentioned above? am i treating with wrong medication?


----------



## zozo (21 Sep 2016)

Madhav said:


> thanks Marcel, any idea on the disease i mentioned above? am i treating with wrong medication?



Sorry i do not have much experience with fish diseases and medications.. The last time i hade fish with white spot is decades ago.. And the last time i had any issues myself was a trichodina parasite transfered back home from the lfs.. I was advices by a ukaps member to contact https://www.fish-treatment.co.uk/ and ask for advise, which i did and very glad too. 

It's from Dr Fiona Macdonald she's a fish doctor and she replied personaly back to me with some questions and very adequate advise and even provided to correct treatment.


----------



## Madhav (29 Sep 2016)

Microbe lift Herbtana seems to be effective, all the rummy nose swimming actively in the open space. None hiding.
Noticed some cories and SAE infected and rubbing bodies against substrate and leaves early this week, Hope they too recover soon. I am worried about my pleco who grown from an inch size to six inch size now, I simply love this, like to play hide and seek with me....I doesnt show any signs of infection though....fingures crossed.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhav (29 Sep 2016)

Two rummy nose and a little cory are the casualties unfortunately

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Sep 2016)

Madhav said:


> Two rummy nose and a little cory are the casualties unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk



Hi Madhav, Sorry to hear about your fish losses.


----------



## Madhav (6 Oct 2016)

what a pity, a short lived joy.
although all the fish swimming actively and feeding well, none gasping for air and breathing quickly.
none is having white spots.

unfortunately yesterday I noticed my SAE(only one out of four) and a cory(one out of eight) flicking against gravel and plants
I do not want to take risk and wanted to increase the temp and took the heater out and fixed the thermometer.
ambient and tank water temperature is 31deg C, (87.8F) which left me three questions. temp fluctuates 27-31 deg C(80.6F - 87.8F) during the day and night in my place.
-does ick survive in this temperature range?
-if it is not ick causing the fish flicking, what is causing this flicking?
-is this temperature good for the fish below?
Rummy nose tetra(13x)
x-ray tetra(10x)
_Corydoras sterbai(8x)_
_Pleco(1x)_

_5ft fully planted tank with 300L water volume. countless shrimp stopping me from using any medication._
_switched to Newlife spectrum community fish food_

_Any suggestions?_

_Madhav_

_thanks Greenfinger2 for sharing the sorrow. _
_still no peace of mind...._


----------



## kadoxu (6 Oct 2016)

About the ick/ich I don't have experience with it, but this may help http://www.fishtanktutor.com/kill-fish-ickich-in-4-days-flat

About water temperature for the fish, 31ºC seems a bit too high. The ideal water temperature for your fish should be around 24-27ºC.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Oct 2016)

I have rummys in my low energy; they are quite greedy. They will literally gorge themselves to bursting point if overfed, especially the females.

A quick Google suggests bloating is not uncommon in this species. And in the case of yours I wouldn't rule out an infection of some description. 

Ich is often a sign that all is not well in a tank in general, e.g. the bioload is too high, water conditions not ideal etc, or could be a secondary infection due to a compromised immune system from a previous primary infection.

You could try using several eSHa products together which will give you a broad spectrum treatment http://www.eshalabs.eu/english

I'd go for a combination of eSHa 2000, EXIT, and gdex. They are all shrimp safe. I've used them myself and they are all well tolerated by critters and plants.

Read the instructions carefully and don't forget to remove all absorbent filter media e.g. charcoal, Purigen etc. and take in to account the capacity of your filter.


----------

